# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  Có ai bit ve nơi dạy C++ tai TPHCM....

## seovietdang

co ai bit ve cho day C++ tai tphcm khong chi em voi ..... em can gap lam . (tru DH tu nhien) , tot nhat la nhung noi nao chi day 1 mon C++ thoi , dung kem chung voi cac mon khac. Cam on cac anh truoc nha.:wacko:

----------


## Mai Chi

Cái quan trọng là nhà bạn ở chỗ nào ? Hiện mình đang ở Gò vấp cũng đầy rẫy nơi dạy C++ đó,huống chi ở quận I hay Quận III, lo mà kiếm tiền đi học ấy, bạn thử nhờ chú google là mọi chuyện xem như Ok !!!

----------


## haminhjob

minh tim nhiu rui mà ko thay , po tay roi ban oi , neu ban bit dia chi nao thi cho minh vai cai nha..... minh hien dang o Binh thanh , ai bit dia chi day C++ thi cho minh nha.

----------


## 513minh89

ủa C++ là gì vậy các bạn, sao mình nghe ko hiểu vậy??? hihhihi

----------


## tungover

Pó tay bạn Ngọc Yến luôn vào diễn dàn tin học viẹt nam mà hỏi C++ là gì ??? là một ngôn ngữ lập trình thông dụng trên máy tính cá nhân hiện nay đó bạn à !! bạn nên nhờ chú google hỏi xem C++ dùng đẻ làm gì nguồn gốc và tại sao lại học C++ mà không học những ngôn ngữ khác.

----------


## Thắng Lợi Group

hihiih, tại vì mình chỉ biết về phần cứng thui à, còn về lập trình thì mình mù bạn ơi, thông cảm hen, để mình tìm hiểu xem sao nhé. hihiihhi!!!!!!!!

----------


## kevinvu1987

Bạn có tiền thì vào mấy cái học viện mà học ... giá vài nghìn dolla, còn trung lưu thì kiếm mấy cái trung tâm như trường Đại hoc CNTT cũng có dạy vậy, còn nghèo như mình thì cứ ra mua cuốn học C++ trong 21 ngày rồi ôm đến mai là ok thôi

----------


## vipcuchuoi02

Bạn cũng có thể vào mấy cái aptech hay những trung tâm của khoa học tự nhiên đó (ko vào trường dhkhtn) nếu có tiền vào fpt mà học

----------


## xuxulinh0993

> co ai bit ve cho day C++ tai tphcm khong chi em voi ..... em can gap lam . (tru DH tu nhien) , tot nhat la nhung noi nao chi day 1 mon C++ thoi , dung kem chung voi cac mon khac. Cam on cac anh truoc nha.:wacko:


Bây giờ bạn còn học c+, c++ thì bao giờ mới đi làm được 

Theo mình nên học những cái chính, học xong đi làm được ngay (mau thu lại vốn ^^)

Bạn nên bắt đầu từ C# 
Nếu theo lập trình ứng dụng học thêm ASP.net hoặc Java
Nếu theo lập trình Web học PHP&Mysql 

Tất nhiền nhiêu đó là chưa đủ, để thành 1 lập trình chuyên nghiệp còn dài và gian nan lắm.

Nếu bạn hỏi học c# uy tín ở đâu? mình giới thiệu trung tâm Hữu Khang.
Link nà: http://education.huukhang.com

----------

